

Localhost Working, Heroku Not So Much - williamldennis

I'm learning rails and pushing my way through Hartl's tutorial. My localhost is displaying properly but when pushed to heroku one of the links no longer works. All my tests are green as well. Thoughts or suggestions? Any tips would be great. Thanks!<p>Will
======
jaxn
Will, you probably want to take this to a ruby on rails forum, mailing list,
or IRC channel.

~~~
williamldennis
Thanks jaxn, will do!

